# Filter experiment



## mhutch6 (Jun 19, 2012)

I've had some trouble keeping plants in the aquarium, since the cichlids have keep eating them, so I'm trying something new - I rooted some spider and pothos plants in the top of one of my filters. So far its been working well, and has kept the algae down. Anyone done anything like this before? Do you think it will work long term?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, many people have done this in their sump. Like a fresh water refugium. This is all based on the fact that nutrients cause algae which is not very grounded anymore. But for extracting nutrients out of a cichlid tank this works great. I've had a pothos growing on wood out of my aquarium, but just for fun. It did grow like mad though!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Pothos will find its way under the water. Don't just push it there. It grows fine once it's in.

There is an AquaJournal from about 10 years ago in which there is a small strand of Pothos in the tank.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Many house plants will thrive in aquarium water, leaves and stems in the air. They are very good at taking the nitrogen etc out of the water because they are not limited for carbon. They get their carbon from the air. Just make sure they have good light. 
My best house plants are growing out of aquariums near a window. 
Golden Pothos, Nephthytis, Philodendron scandens and many others will work. I find trailing plants work best for me because I am not rooting them in anything that would support upright growth.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

Yo-han, very nice setup. did you build the stand yourself?


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

Love the white on white... Blends right into the wall.... Very nice

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Haha, yes I did, little off topic, but check my thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/84716-yo-hans-100g-planted.html


----------

